# Need Help with Master Bath Layout (Pic Inside)



## 1acre (Oct 5, 2015)

In my mind, there is no doubt a stand alone tub would be SWEET looking in that space if you would have designed for it. I do think, it will be too cramped. 

Flooring wise, I know most people frown upon it, but I'm experimenting with wood in the bathrooms. A wood/tile combo like shown in your second picture would also be awesome looking, but these are just my tastes. Wood to match/compliment the cabinet, tiles to match the granite. 

I'm just a regular joe, so I'm sure any pro would frown up my advice. Looks like it will be a nice bathroom regardless what way you go.


----------



## CompleteW&D (Sep 4, 2015)

Just a personal opinion here, but that space is too tight to "feature" a stand alone tub. My gosh though.... that is an AWESOME looking room. :thumbsup:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Awesome bathroom. I favor the third one, that's built in. it's neat and clean.


----------



## Sdyess (Oct 12, 2015)

You should use the chandelier as the center piece bringing your room together. Maybe some nice mirrors, faucets, and sinks/tubs.

Here is some stuff I think will work great.
Vanity
Vanity top (should you need it)
Also using something like this will greatly improve the image as any tile you place in your shower will look fantastic.


Also depending on your lighting I think this image should be a decent color for the space.


----------

